# OTC Anxiety supplements?



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Does anyone know anything about over the counter type supplements (herbal i'm thinking) for anxiety in dogs? 

I'm wondering if maybe I should use something to just take the edge off of Abbie on a daily basis. I know dogs can take things like Prozac, but I don't really want to go that route yet....

I'm hoping that there's something a little more natural that she could have on a daily basis to help make her a little more evened out. It just has me feeling so heartbroken for her when I ask her to go outside to potty, and she sits on the bed, trembling. 

We've been doing the short walks around our parking lot (no real walks yet off the property) and she will often just turn around, sit and face our apartment. It's really making me upset (granted, I'm already an emotional mess from other things lately). 

It's not just at home too, she will be happy to be at the store on Saturdays, but if I take her out to potty, when she's finished, she wants to go right back inside ASAP.

I just don't get it


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

What about this? Never used this particular one, but I use a variety of other Springtime products and love them.

Springtime, Inc. | Stress Free Calmplex for Dogs | Help Calm Nervous Dogs


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I've never used them but have heard good reviews on them: rescue remedy and GNC Pets Ultra Mega Calming Formula Mini Bones are supposed to be good for stressful times. I've heard good things about the thundershirt as well.


----------

